# sebaceous cyst remedies?



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

hello everyone...
anyone have any experience treating an infected sebaceous cyst without antibiotics? i've had one on my back/shoulder for several years...about 7 years ago i went to the doctor to have it checked out because it was sore and red...the doc drained it and told me that if i wanted it gone for good he could take the sac out when it wasn't infected anymore. i'm pretty sure he gave me antibiotics for the infection (i was in college at the time and didn't know any better, so i'm sure i took the meds with no questions asked). anyway, the cyst eventually came back because i never went and got it removed...so a couple years ago i thought i'd get it removed before it got infected again...the doctor (different doc than before) tried to get the sac out in one piece, but ended up basically having to dig it out (yeah that felt great














.

so it ended up coming back within a few months but was never really bothering me until the past couple of weeks...it started getting itchy and just annoying (it's right around where my bra strap is). then a couple days ago it started getting sore and red. i want to go to the doc to have it drained, but i know he'll prob give me abx again...any suggestions on how to treat it at home w/out meds? i've already upped my vit c intake...anything else i can/should do? for the record, it seems to have gotten less irritated just since i started taking more vit c...

TIA!


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

Warm compresses. Tea tree oil. You can also try putting raw honey on it. Raw honey can draw out the infection and speed healing. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

My dermatologist removed one of mine when it was infected. Others I've treated with warm compresses, but they weren't infected.

I'm sorry yours has recurred. I have one I can't remove without losing an earlobe. It recurs from time to time and I just try to keep it draining (warm compresses) until it closes up again.


----------



## heidi_m (May 5, 2006)

Hey bamsmom... haven't you had really great luck treating that cyst with Tea Tree Oil?


----------



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidi_m* 
Hey bamsmom... haven't you had really great luck treating that cyst with Tea Tree Oil?










yes i have! tea tree oil is my hero!








for those that are interested in remedies...since it's on my back just out of my reach, i've been having dh put tea tree oil on the cyst and the area around it, let it soak in, put MelaGel (which is an ointment from Melaleuca that has tea tree oil in it) on the area and put a bandage over it every night for over a week...it not only got rid of the infection, but the whole cyst seems to be "dissolving"...it's getting smaller every day!







:


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

I've heard that you can draw out the whole thing with a castor oil poultice. I don't have the link, but apparently if you mix castor oil with enough baking soda to make a paste and apply it at night and cover with a bandage, it will eventually draw the entire thing out. Supposedly works for moles as well.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

You can have them removed while they are infected. You need to get the entire sac out to get rid of them completely.


----------



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
You can have them removed while they are infected. You need to get the entire sac out to get rid of them completely.

i am aware of this. the original dr would not remove it while it was infected because he didn't think he could get the entire sac out in one piece (i guess because of the inflamation...or maybe just because he thought it would be too painful...i don't remember.) and as i said before, i went to get it removed about a year and a half ago so i wouldn't have to deal with the recurrence, but he was not able to get the whole sac out in one piece and pretty much had to dig it all out...he evidently did not get it all because it came back within 6 months.







:

so here i am, applying tea tree oil every night and upping my vit c intake, and it seems to be working!







:


----------



## Philip Mc (Mar 20, 2014)

I have had a sebaceous syst for 5 months now on my chest - intiially badly infected 50cm red volcano. Had operation under general ansthetic (now I know where the idea for the Matrix fim came from - wow !) + soem heavy duty antibiotics. Tewh cyct still pusses twice daily (no longer red) - still a problem.

*Medical Grade Honey*

Am about to get it lanced (re -opended) then try Comvitas Medihoney 10+ (Manuka - killes bugs + help skin heal). I though of this originally but did nto have the gust to stand up to the doctors who recommended the conventional attempt.

Beware - Medihoney is a little dfferent from off-the-shelf-active Manuka honey, in that it is irradiated to kill Botulism spores (unlikley - but you don't want to introduce them into a wound !).

According to Dr Peter Molan (pers. comm.) who invented the UMF index - anything over +12 UMF index will kill bugs.

Dr Shona Blairs work (Sydney Uni) indicates that such 'high end' honeys will also kill the infamous Superbugs !!

I keep bees for a hoby by the way. If you cannot get Medihoney (or don't wish to pay the price) - any Australian hardwood honey (Jarrah, ********, Ironbark etc.. even Leatherwood) are usualy very 'Active' - is kill bugs. But make sure the honey is NOT HEAT TREATED (ie raw) or left in the sun or left open as honey is hyrdoscopic (sucks up water).

Native bee honey is even better if you can get it.

In the unlikely event this fails, my Traditional Medicine Chinese Doctror (Dr. Li Chen in Charlestown NSW is excellent) recommends "Sanjin Watermellon Front Insufflation" for relief of Mouth Ulcer & Sore Throat as an antibiotic (but the Chinese apparently do not use this term) Aust L 176677 - a mixture of herbs (powder) - $15 for 3g placed on the cycs for a few weeks + bandage to hold it in.


----------

